# TBG Northern Zone Hunt - 2015



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2015)

Early notification - The 2015 TBG Northern Zone Hunt will be held on September 25, 26 & 27, 2015 at Cooper Creek WMA. 

There will be a custom event T-Shirt available at this event for participants. There will be a limited supply of these shirts. 

Make your plans now, put in for your vacation, and get yourself ready for three days of fun and fellowship at one of the best hunts you'll go on. Come see us


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 18, 2015)

Lord willing I'll be there. And my better half. I'll take 1 large and one XL. And one bear.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 18, 2015)

Already scheduled the days off from work.  Count my in for 2 XLs


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 18, 2015)

What's needed for the hunt?  Is it a quota?  Can you clarify ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> What's needed for the hunt?  Is it a quota?  Can you clarify ?



Trout stamp if ya fish the stream by camp. Probably be good if you brought some food this time.......

Hiking boots, Wma stamp , GPS, TP.  Its just an archery hunt on a WMA to clarify


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 18, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Trout stamp if ya fish the stream by camp. Probably be good if you brought some food this time.......
> 
> Hiking boots, Wma stamp , GPS, TP.  Its just an archery hunt on a WMA to clarify




I know your primary diet is BudLight!  I can put that meal plan together.  J/k, and thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2015)

Put me down for a couple of XXL's. Marked my calendar.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Put me down for a couple of XXL's. Marked my calendar.



Put me down for an XL


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 18, 2015)

Shannon and I will be there. Put us down for a couple of Xl shirts please.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 19, 2015)

Put me in for a large. I'll be there, and I plan to get there before midnight this time


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll take a large. I requested my time off for this months ago.


----------



## ambush77 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll take a xxl please.  See ya there.  Had a great time last year!


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 10, 2015)

We'll be placing the order for these shirts at the end of the week.  We will have a few extras but sizes may be limited.  Best to let us know now if you are coming to the hunt and want one to be sure we have your size.

Thanks,  Lee


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 10, 2015)

Put me down for an XL please. I'll be there, smiling.


----------



## jjy (Aug 10, 2015)

Put me down for an XL, will be my first hunting trip to Coopers Creek. Been there fishing once or twice. Joe Young


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 10, 2015)

How far from Unicoi state park?


----------



## trad bow (Aug 10, 2015)

Not far probably 45 minutes to a hour. We would love to have you help out at Unicoi.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 10, 2015)

I will be there, 3x for me if available.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 10, 2015)

Crispin, Add an XL for me.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Aug 16, 2015)

Large please


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Been wanting to do this for the past few years put in my vacation today. I'll get a xl, Looking forward to hitting the woods


----------



## Rix56 (Aug 21, 2015)

*I'll be there*

Put me down for a large if it's not too late


----------



## dutchman (Aug 30, 2015)

Current count is 19, or so it would appear. Gonna be another good crowd. I know of at least one more who'll be there that doesn't post here. So 20 or thereabouts is the expected turn out. Maybe a few more...


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 30, 2015)

dutchman said:


> Current count is 19, or so it would appear. Gonna be another good crowd. I know of at least one more who'll be there that doesn't post here. So 20 or thereabouts is the expected turn out. Maybe a few more...



This is great! I'm really looking forward to seeing everybody and doing some hunting. Gonna be good!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 8, 2015)

I should be there sometime mid day on the 24th. Worked 4th of July in trade for 2 paid days off in September. It's getting closer, can't wait


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 13, 2015)

Weather is getting right up here, was 47 at 6:30 am. just north of Blairsville. Hope you have a good hunt. Dave


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 14, 2015)

9 days and counting!  Looks like we're going to have great weather, and I've been told that there have been several bear sightings.  I'm heading up on Sunday, 20th and will keep y'all posted.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys the the NZ hunt is fast approaching.  Looks like we might have a chance of rain on Friday and Saturday; however I expect us to have a good hunt anyway.   Ill be picking up the t-shirts this week and have them available for purchase ($10 per) when you arrive.   Gene will appreciate this, I volunteered him and larry to assist me in preparing a "Low-County Boil" for us.  Please sound off it you plan on camping on Friday night so that I can get a count  on how much food I need to prepare.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll be camping Wednesday thru Friday night


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 17, 2015)

chenryiv said:


> Hey guys the the NZ hunt is fast approaching.  Looks like we might have a chance of rain on Friday and Saturday; however I expect us to have a good hunt anyway.   Ill be picking up the t-shirts this week and have them available for purchase ($10 per) when you arrive.   Gene will appreciate this, I volunteered him and larry to assist me in preparing a "Low-County Boil" for us.  Please sound off it you plan on camping on Friday night so that I can get a count  on how much food I need to prepare.



I'll be there!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 17, 2015)

Shannon and I plan on being there Thursday or Friday morning till Sunday afternoon.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2015)

chenryiv said:


> Hey guys the the NZ hunt is fast approaching.  Looks like we might have a chance of rain on Friday and Saturday; however I expect us to have a good hunt anyway.   Ill be picking up the t-shirts this week and have them available for purchase ($10 per) when you arrive.   Gene will appreciate this, I volunteered him and larry to assist me in preparing a "Low-County Boil" for us.  Please sound off it you plan on camping on Friday night so that I can get a count  on how much food I need to prepare.




So far it looks slim for the low country boil. Looks like four, plus the cooks...


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll be there and I think James will be to.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 19, 2015)

I've decided I'm not gonna make. W the blow out and the damage done to my truck I'm not wanting to make the drive.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 19, 2015)

Jimmy and Martin Little message me they will be there Friday morning.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skunkhound and I plan on being there and Charlie Mitchell is going to try and be there by Friday afternoon.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 22, 2015)

Blood has been spilled already. Gentlemen, if your plans don't include this hunt this weekend, you would be well advised to change them.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2015)

I am in the process of loading. That 60 quart boiling pot and the burner for the low country boil sure do take up a lot of room. But, if I have to leave some other important stuff out to accomodate, so be it. We've got to eat!


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 23, 2015)

dutchman said:


> Blood has been spilled already. Gentlemen, if your plans don't include this hunt this weekend, you would be well advised to change them.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 23, 2015)

Think all stories are gonna get posted next week


----------



## robert carter (Sep 23, 2015)

Im hopefully about to be on Day shift and will get to join in on these outings with you guys. I look forward to it after 15 years of working weekends. Ya`ll shoot a big one. RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2015)

rnfarley said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



I've seen the pic


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep.  One poor critter ain't with us anymore.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2015)

rnfarley said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



What's that you say?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2015)

dutchman said:


> What's that you say?



I think he said you're a liar


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 23, 2015)

dutchman said:


> What's that you say?



Just don't know why you gotta be teasing us with all this talk and no pics?  ;-)


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 23, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> I think he said you're a liar





Calm down cobra... we're all friends here...


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> I think he said you're a liar



I'm sure that ain't what he meant.  Maybe he just wants to see a few pictures.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2015)

rnfarley said:


> Calm down cobra... we're all friends here...





sawtooth said:


> I'm sure that ain't what he meant.  Maybe he just wants to see a few pictures.



No problems here. That's an inside joke tween Gene and I.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm packed and ready, leaving early tomorrow. Any of yall that beat me there, how bout tying one to a tree for me, ok?


----------



## jjy (Sep 23, 2015)

This weeks work has been a roller coaster, as of now I plan to be there early Friday afternoon. That may change at anytime if tomorrow turns out like the rest of the week.


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 25, 2015)

Wishing I could be there! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's my report-RAIN.  It dumped on us pretty much the entire time I was there. I didn't hunt a lot, but those mountains are beautiful, Gene and C4 and Todd threw together a low country boil that was awesome and I got to hang out with a few old friends and meet new ones. It was a great time for me despite the wet conditions. I'd love to go back and experience those mountains in pretty weather. Thank you to everybody that went. It was good seeing you all again.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 27, 2015)

Shannon and I had a great time despite the rain. Saturday turned out to be a nice day. Monkeywrench and I headed over to Blue Ridge WMA to see what we could find. We walked 7.8 miles in the mountains. Saw some sign, found what was left of a nice shed and saw a bunch of turkeys and took a few shots at some squirrels. No luck at seeing what we were after but, burned some calories and had a good time.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 27, 2015)

I really had a good time despite the weather. I didn't really do much hunting but spent plenty of time with friends. We ate like kings and had a good fire, laughed a lot and solved most of the worlds problems. Crispen killed a hog early in the hunt, but then the weather got us. Several folks caught trout also. And 4 people decided to join the TBG. All in all a pretty good weekend.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was just tickled to get to go and be among so many good folks. thanks so much to Skunkhound for driving us up. I never got a shot at any game but did catch 15 trout. I am always reminded of why I gladly continue to be a member of TBG when I go to these hunts and shoots.

Thanks to all who helped plan it and make it happen!!!!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 28, 2015)

What an awesome experience this past weekend in spite of the weather.  First off I've got to thank "Tee" for guiding Larry (Ambush77) and myself earlier in the week.  Iws because of Tee that we were able to locate the Hog that I killed on Tuesday.  I appreciate and take each and every TBG member that was able to attend, in particular Dendy that drove all the way from S. Georgia to camp in the rain with us.  We found some bear sign, but always appeared to be several days late.  I want to thank (5 minute-Gene), Todd and Larry for helping with the Low County Boil.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 28, 2015)

That all looked good except for that rattleheadedmoxican!  Wanted to come but too much agoin' on!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 28, 2015)

Heard them mountain pigs are hard to kill, good one Devil Dog!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 28, 2015)

Good food ,good company ,good times!  The snake was a bit unsettling,& the rain was a pain, but I had agreat time! 
I enjoyed seeing every one and caught and ate my first trout.(thanks Mike) hope to see many of you again at Horse Creek!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 29, 2015)

*NICE HOG Crispin!*



chenryiv said:


> What an awesome experience this past weekend in spite of the weather.  First off I've got to thank "Tee" for guiding Larry (Ambush77) and myself earlier in the week.  Iws because of Tee that we were able to locate the Hog that I killed on Tuesday.  I appreciate and take each and every TBG member that was able to attend, in particular Dendy that drove all the way from S. Georgia to camp in the rain with us.  We found some bear sign, but always appeared to be several days late.  I want to thank (5 minute-Gene), Todd and Larry for helping with the Low County Boil.




Sweet hog!  It has a long head and snout like a gator.  Congrats.  Dave's beard got a lot bigger!


----------

